# 2 ius gh



## Klutch (Aug 4, 2010)

would 2 iu's of Hygetropin 5 days on 2 days off for 5 months do enough to make a difference? mainly interested in the fat loss but some growth would be good also.

stats 
30 years old
205 lb 
15% bf


----------



## bigrene (Aug 4, 2010)

Good Question I would like to know the answer to this as well since I plan the same dose unless someone here can explain, shits expensive klutch I know I plan on this dose pretty much cause of cost since I plan running it 5 months (2 kits ) Havent tried heard many good things pretty much all good except it will give you a Jose Canseco head (really from hgh ) big hands feet and a fatter cock the 4th effect is a good one ha lol Chime in experience ones


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 4, 2010)

bigrene said:


> Good Question I would like to know the answer to this as well since I plan the same dose unless someone here can explain, shits expensive klutch I know I plan on this dose pretty much cause of cost since I plan running it 5 months (2 kits ) Havent tried heard many good things pretty much all good except it will give you a Jose Canseco head (really from hgh ) big hands feet and a fatter cock the 4th effect is a good one ha lol Chime in experience ones



For four months, I did Chinese HGH blue tops, 2-4 IUs five days a week, and noticed definite fat lose on my sides and belly, particularly at concave points at injection sites.  For the last two months I have been doing 4-5 IUs seven days a week.  Six months total, and my IGF count on recent blood test is around 500 nl, which is what a healthy 30-year old male tests at.  During these six months I have been doing nude comparison videos each month.  The fat loss is slow but marked, increase in penile width is about double, which was an unexpected perk.  Unless you confirm with blood tests, you will not know if your HGH is viable or bunk, and there is a lot of fake stuff out there.


----------



## unclem (Aug 4, 2010)

listen to 2tomilison hes been doing hgh a long time. iam going to start running it soon also. that will be a xtra bonus, the penis area. i have never ran hgh before its going to be a welcome addition.


----------



## Didsky (Aug 5, 2010)

so guys  who has real results means real HGH
as I  am about to order  HGH from Hygetropin but want to know on which site
I can order
thanks for answering


----------



## lewibnb (Aug 5, 2010)

i did just 2iu's a day for 5 on and 2 off for about 4months.
i did see some fat loss, although next time i get the chance to do growth it will be at 4iu's a day. dont know if age is a factor, at 39 i need all the extra gh i can get!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 5, 2010)

2iu of pharm grade (perhaps gens) will certainly make a difference in the long run, should trim some fat and harden ya up a bit.  I started with 3iu daily and slowly moved up to 6.  The older you are, the less you need.


/V


----------



## ROID (Aug 5, 2010)

bigrene said:


> much all good except it will give you a Jose Canseco head (really from hgh ) big hands feet



I think this happens in a small percentage and probably from abuse


----------



## bigrene (Aug 5, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> For four months, I did Chinese HGH blue tops, 2-4 IUs five days a week, and noticed definite fat lose on my sides and belly, particularly at concave points at injection sites. For the last two months I have been doing 4-5 IUs seven days a week. Six months total, and my IGF count on recent blood test is around 500 nl, which is what a healthy 30-year old male tests at. During these six months I have been doing nude comparison videos each month. The fat loss is slow but marked, increase in penile width is about double, which was an unexpected perk. Unless you confirm with blood tests, you will not know if your HGH is viable or bunk, and there is a lot of fake stuff out there.


 
Thats what I wanted to hear maybe 3 ius a daywill be more to par. A dude I met told me he doses 3 ius a day and said to much more than that and its a waste. He said something about the body not using it I dont know I will look into it but now Im really stoked on ordering it Fuck it I got some xtra bread in about 3 weeks so hear we go I heard it tightens skin well as far as crows feet and shit like that. I pumped concrete since 17 so I spent alot of tme in the sun squinting.Has anyone tried napsgear.net hgh bluetops?


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 5, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> The fat loss is slow but marked, increase in penile width is about double, which was an unexpected perk.  e.



I'd been drinking wine when I wrote this last night.  Tallywhacker is undoubtedly wider according to wife, I can see it, too, but not double.  Everything else is true.


----------



## bigrene (Aug 5, 2010)

2tomlinson said:


> I'd been drinking wine when I wrote this last night. Tallywhacker is undoubtedly wider according to wife, I can see it, too, but not double. Everything else is true.


 
Not doing it for penis increase but appreciate honesty.


----------



## Didsky (Aug 5, 2010)

guys I havebeen using Hygetropin for 6 months, just finnished 3 weeks ago and no, increase at all regarding the lenght and the girth of my penis but this is normal , HGH is not suposed to develop penis unfortunately 
but I lost some fat and could feel something was changing in my joints as I had a lot of pain in the shoulders first then the kness and all the time in the fingers, now pain completely stopped and i am wondering if I should go longer with hgh as I didn't see much results , I mean excpet the pain in the joints and some fat loss... no wonderfull result I am a bit desapointed
So before I buy HGH fro Hygetropin I would like to know who had real good result and with which brand of HGH? I am 36 and 175cm tall for 69kgs and want to reach 73 kg and lose 3% fat.


----------



## Chaoticus (Aug 5, 2010)

Is the Syntrom a good quality HGH?


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 5, 2010)

Syntrom - Human Growth Hormone (HGH)

Doublewide, who reps GenX, says it's great, and GenX is an authorized seller according to the Syntrom webpage pasted above.  My first order from GenX was supposed to arrive yesterday.  It did not.  No sign of it today, so far, so I'm going to wait before order bulk HGH from GenX.  I hope GenX is as professional as it seems, it would be nice to have a dependable dealer that offers high quality.


----------



## bori (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm starting a cycle monday was fortunate to get my hands on saizen 8.8mg easy click. I just popped the vial out of the device and am going to reconstitute it with bac static water I already had. I'm gonna run 2 iu's 5 on 2 off just trying to lean up a bit not looking for major gains. Anyone have experience with saizen?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 5, 2010)

HGH is supposed to cause all your organs to grow, I've read reports that included the penis.  I myself have never noticed a change....but for others, hey...if it can make your kidneys and skull grow....why not your penis?  Just sayin.



/V


----------



## Klutch (Aug 5, 2010)

hey vic would it be better to run a cyle of 500mg a week of test for 15 weeks towards the begining, middle or end of a 5 months of gh


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 5, 2010)

Klutch said:


> hey vic would it be better to run a cyle of 500mg a week of test for 15 weeks towards the begining, middle or end of a 5 months of gh



However you map it out, you want the test and HGH in you at the same time as one compliments the other.  Personally, I would push for longer than 5 months, but that's your call.



/V


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 5, 2010)

hGH by itself is not anabolic so don't expect results like if you're running actual anabolics. You are essentially supplementing your natural hGH levels, or simulating natural levels that you would have more in  your youth. As a result, all those things that are part of "being youthful" are what you get - more supple skin, better recovery, tendency towards lean muscle mass vs bodyfat depositing, stronger nails & hair, better sense of well-being, etc.

At 2-3 iu/day I don't think you're going to be seeing organ growth.

As mentioned above, if you want anything more than anti-aging out of it, run it w/ an AAS cycle for synergistic results.


----------



## Klutch (Aug 5, 2010)

kool thanks for all the input


----------



## Didsky (Aug 6, 2010)

ok guys 
nobody answered my question 
I was asking if someone has experience with Hygetropin. if it is  safe and real HGH as  if you compare the price you can get 400 IU for 1230 $ and if you  are looking on other  brand like Saizen or jintropin it is  twice more expensiv eand other brand are even more expensive, even sometimes bluetops are more expensive...so anyone has a good piece of advise to purchase HGH real stuff on internet and  at competitive  price?
Thanks for answering the question


----------



## 2tomlinson (Aug 6, 2010)

Didsky said:


> ok guys
> nobody answered my question
> I was asking if someone has experience with Hygetropin. if it is  safe and real HGH as  if you compare the price you can get 400 IU for 1230 $ and if you  are looking on other  brand like Saizen or jintropin it is  twice more expensiv eand other brand are even more expensive, even sometimes bluetops are more expensive...so anyone has a good piece of advise to purchase HGH real stuff on internet and  at competitive  price?
> Thanks for answering the question



Didsky, Hygetropin is exactly what I have been using for six months. 2 IUs five days a week for first three months, then upped it to 4IUs ED for next three months.  (I'm late 50s, so have been told it's not as important to take days off)  If you have the same Hygetropin, it definitely works.  Most resent blood tests was last week, and my IGF levels are around 500 -- normal for a 30-year old, I've been told.  Have noticed definite fat loss on belly and sides, but it is very very slow acting.  From what I've read, you're either in it for the long haul, or no point doing it.  I am not an expert, however.  Mods and others here can give you better advice.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 6, 2010)

Didsky said:


> ok guys
> nobody answered my question
> I was asking if someone has experience with Hygetropin. if it is  safe and real HGH as  if you compare the price you can get 400 IU for 1230 $ and if you  are looking on other  brand like Saizen or jintropin it is  twice more expensiv eand other brand are even more expensive, even sometimes bluetops are more expensive...so anyone has a good piece of advise to purchase HGH real stuff on internet and  at competitive  price?
> Thanks for answering the question



400iu for !1230....no way bro.  Now, as far as Hygetropin being any good....as long as it's 191aa, it's good to go.  With gens, you may only get 7iu per 10iu bottle, where as with pharm, you get what it says on the box.  

It doesn't matter who makes it....as long as it's sequence is 191aa and it has been packaged, stored, and shipped correctly...it's all good.  And FYI, you should not pay more than $400-500 per pharm kit.  $300 for gens.


/V


----------



## bori (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn saizen 8.8mg with a rx is 400-500 for just one vial! I may think about switchin to generics.


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

i never ran hgh but have few hundred ius of humatrope now, but, thunder told me to build a supply up so i did and want to do 9ius a wk and i cant remember wat thunder said and dont want to bug him again, so how could i run this as this is all i can afford, plus iam already doing insulin and test cyp 5 ius on insulin and high end cyp? thnx


----------



## Klutch (Aug 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> i never ran hgh but have few hundred ius of humatrope now, but, thunder told me to build a supply up so i did and want to do 9ius a wk and i cant remember wat thunder said and dont want to bug him again, so how could i run this as this is all i can afford, plus iam already doing insulin and test cyp 5 ius on insulin and high end cyp? thnx


 try to do 10 ius a wk. then you could do 2ius 5 days on and to 2 days off. with a few hundred ius that should last u more than 6 months 

jmho klutch


----------



## unclem (Aug 6, 2010)

Klutch said:


> try to do 10 ius a wk. then you could do 2ius 5 days on and to 2 days off. with a few hundred ius that should last u more than 6 months
> 
> jmho klutch


 
 ok thnx klutch.......


----------



## Didsky (Aug 6, 2010)

2tomlinson thanks for  a  precise answer, the one I was  expecting  for a long time
people are strange sometimes, you ask a question and they  answer by an other or by somethnig totally different...lol
anyway
Thanks for answering to me 
Can I ask you  to give me te link to the website you are ordering from?
I used to order 2 times  on the site www.hygetropin.com but seemingly  they have changed and I want to make sure I get the same stuff as I  can tell you that  I could feel the action  when I was using 4 iu hygetropin per day for six months I could feel th epain in my shoulders and in  th e joints of my fingers which means that something was working and I guess it  was  the HGH.
Thanks for your answer
Didsky


----------



## Didsky (Aug 6, 2010)

2tomlinson thanks for  a  precise answer, the one I was  expecting  for a long time
people are strange sometimes, you ask a question and they  answer by an other or by somethnig totally different...lol
anyway
Thanks for answering to me 
Can I ask you  to give me te link to the website you are ordering from?
I used to order 2 times  on the site www.hygetropin.com but seemingly  they have changed and I want to make sure I get the same stuff as I  can tell you that  I could feel the action  when I was using 4 iu hygetropin per day for six months I could feel th epain in my shoulders and in  th e joints of my fingers which means that something was working and I guess it  was  the HGH.
Thanks for your answer
Didsky


----------



## Klutch (Aug 6, 2010)

unclem said:


> ok thnx klutch.......


 just to double check my answer i would ask vic because of the other stuff your taking.


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 7, 2010)

Fat loss I've heard of but Penis getting bigger? you sure ?
maybe its the fact that you may be leaner that your penis is looking bigger?


----------



## 5841470451 (Sep 3, 2010)

Didsky said:


> so guys who has real results means real HGH
> as I am about to order HGH from Hygetropin but want to know on which site
> I can order
> thanks for answering


 
It is hygetropin? Jintropin hgh is ok?
I think I can help you


----------



## unclem (Sep 3, 2010)

iam on alot of gear again. i just started 2ius of hgh plus 7ius of slin. i take the slin 45min after w/o on w/o days only. the hgh i take mon- fri 2ius day. iam on my 1st wk, no difference noticed yet. i got 400ius of humatrope last me awhile. thats all iam going to do. the slin i might go up to 12ius on w/o days dont know , as iam on 7ius now. but i feel real strong plus i got a bench suit.


----------

